# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: چگونگی اتصال فایل css به html

## ehsan1371

سلام
من اگه بخوام یه فایل css رو به html متصل کنم باید چیکار کنم 
می خوام اتصال css به html بدون استفاده از صفت یا عنصر style باشد 

همچنین اگه بخوام یه فایل css جایگزین برای فایل html بسازم چطوری است؟

با تشکر

----------


## golnouri

<linkhref="style.css"type="text/css"rel="stylesheet">

----------


## khanlo.javid

دوست عزیز برای اتصال از کد زیر استفاده کنید.



<link href="address" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" />



موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdikhosravi

یه راه ساده تر نیز هست که میتونی از منوی insert گزینه hiperlink رو انتخاب کنی...
موفق باشی

----------


## khanlo.javid

> یه راه ساده تر نیز هست که میتونی از منوی insert گزینه hiperlink رو انتخاب کنی...
> موفق باشی


با سلام،
دوست گرامی من تا الان که حدودا 3 ساله طراحی کار میکنم همچین چیزی ندیدم که بشه با استفاده از HyperLink یه فایل css رو به صفحه متصل کرد ، اگه شما دقت کنید گفتیم از تگ </ link> استفاده کنید ولی این چیزی که شما دارید میگید یه لینک تولید میکنه نه یه تگ اتصال به صفحه ، لطفا تو پاسخ گویی به سوالات دقت کنید تا کاربرای دیگه رو با پاسخ هاتون گیج نکنید.



موفق باشید.

----------


## mohaddeseh2545

من این کد رو نوشتم ولی کدهای css به html اعمال نمیشه.     Untitled2.pngUntitled.png

----------


## siros1983

من تست کردم مشکلی نبود
شما مسیر فایل css چک کنید

اگه فایل css و html توی یک مسیر هستن فقط بنویسید<link href="text.css" rel="stylesheet" />

----------

